
Hidden "Block" Feature Discovered on Pinterest - atopiler
http://pinleague.com/block-on-pinterest/
======
bluetidepro
It's neat that you figured this out but it also "irks" me a little that you
showed users how to go around their system to unlock this "beta feature"
before it was released. What if they were doing some A/B testing and now, by
revealing how to get around this, you may skew there data or results. I
realize that if it was super sensitive A/B or beta testing they could easily
change it on their end to make it not able to "get around", but again, it just
slightly "irks" me. Haha

~~~
vmind
<offtopic> The correct spelling is 'irk'. </offtopic>

~~~
bluetidepro
_fixed_ \- Cheers! ;) Haha

------
mrgoldenbrown
I don't like the tone of the article. It implies that Pinterest is withholding
this vital feature, just to spite users, and this pin league site is freeing
us from their tyranny. I find it much more likely that Pinterest is simply
testing the feature and wants to make sure it performs properly before
releasing it to the masses. EDIT: spelling.

~~~
atopiler
You're right about the tone- I didn't mean it to come off that way, but I
guess it did. I'm sure Pinterest isn't doing it to spite users.. and I agree
they are likely testing the feature.. or more likely preparing to start
testing it. I tried it out myself to make sure it worked, and given that it's
been one of the highly anticipated features I just thought, hey.. why not-
let's give people what they want.

------
danielpmaloney
Seems to be a very popular topic. Sorry that page isn't laoding right now.
We're working on it...

~~~
danielpmaloney
Should be back up now

